# Hi.



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Hi everyone. My name is Shelly and I just registered here today. I have 3 cats. 2 males, Lamar and Zack and 1 female, Zoee. They are my greatest joys in life! I am anxious to learn more about them


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the cat forum  looking forward to hearing about your kitties..


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forun.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

to you and your little brood!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi there. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KeeKee (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi there! Glad to have you here! Welcome! <<))


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

fbodgrl...it is nice to meet you! See you around the boards!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Post pictures when you get a chance


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Shelly. Welcome to the forum! As Kim mentioned, post some pictures of your kitties, because we all enjoy seeing them.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi there, welcome to the forums.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Hi. Thanks for all the welcomes. I've been working alot lately, but once I get a chance and figure it out I will get some pics of my babies up


----------

